# Ss Brighton. Ss.londress



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

Any old crew men want to get in touch just pm me ok. must remember my mother Mary, brother Jim, or me Bill!! we were all there. Did the last triup with SS. Londres when her starbord turbine blew out.


----------



## marsat2 (Jun 20, 2005)

*Londres*



william still said:


> Any old crew men want to get in touch just pm me ok. must remember my mother Mary, brother Jim, or me Bill!! we were all there. Did the last triup with SS. Londres when her starbord turbine blew out.



Yes Bill you forgot that you were firing a ship not a Tank Engine. you must have got too much preasure up eh.


----------



## michael james (Feb 12, 2005)

Now Now Jim. such accusations ??? lol


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

ha ha nice one jim. chief liked to see that needle on the red line jim. early days on the Londres I over did it and she blew off! great rollicking and lecture from the chief for wastoing water ... LOL


----------

